# My Boy is gone



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Lost my once in a lifetime boy today. He was sick with aspiration pneumonia due to his sudden onset of MG. When the put him down there was so much water in his lungs he must of felt like he was drowning ,yet he still wanted to play. 
I never have loved anyone as much as I love him.
I don't think my heart will ever heal, I miss him so much! I want so bad to be with him and hold him.
I hope I'll see you again Charger and Zeus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO1rMeYnOmM


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wags (Dec 17, 2015)

I am so sorry for you loss, I hope you cherish the moments you had together. :halogsd:


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry - it is soul wrenching to lose them...

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so sorry. Run and breathe free Charger


----------



## Ruger1106 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Charger was so handsome!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss, I know you must be heartbroken. You will see your beloved friends again one day and until then, cherish the memories. Run free, Charger and Zeus!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost him, RIP Charger.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry. I was hoping he would beat this.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

That is a tough loss to bear. So sorry to hear.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I do believe you will see your guy again. He'll wait for you.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

Your grief is palpable from your post. Charger had to have been very special and that means you were to him, as well. The pictures tell that story. I'm so sorry your heart is breaking but I'm so glad you had Charger and that he had you.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry he didn't make it.I know you miss him terribly.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

What a perfect song . . . a fitting eulogy for your Charger. Take care.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone, the kind words help alot.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. RIP Charger


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I am so, so, so sorry. The song was perfect, really tugged on my heart strings. And the pic of his kiss, very telling of his bond with you. 



_Those we love don't go away,_
_They walk beside us everyday,_
_Unseen, unheard, but always near,_
_Still loved, still missed, forever dear_

RIP beautiful Charger


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your lossyour Charger. Take care 

run free sweet Charger run free.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet boy.........


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

What a beautiful dog. Deepest condolences.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I m so sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you. The house feels so empty without him. So hard seeing his toys and bed, keep expecting to see him come around the corner. I'm glad I went all out for his 11th birthday, I just wish I would have done it for all his birthdays.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sure everyday he spent with you felt like a party! Beautiful boy


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for you loss. Such a happy and handsome boy. Looked like he had a great life.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

He was such a beautiful boy.


----------

